# Binding questions



## mr_____awesome (Jan 9, 2013)

Im a freerider and looking to get different bindings. I was looking at the 
	Flow NX2-RS snowboard binding
	Burton diode Re:Flex snowboard binding
	Burton genesis Re:Flex snowboard binding

Are these good choices for freeriding? Also can you list some others that may be good. Thanks


----------



## protechjump (Nov 8, 2012)

mr_____awesome said:


> Im a freerider and looking to get different bindings. I was looking at the
> 	Flow NX2-GT snowboard binding
> 	Burton diode Re:Flex snowboard binding
> 	Burton genesis Re:Flex snowboard binding
> ...


The diodes are the best out of those listed above. Another great choice is the 2013 Malavitas. They're known to be park oriented, but this year they're stiffer and although still great for the park, they're also great for free riding. Hope his helps!


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

mr_____awesome said:


> Im a freerider and looking to get different bindings. I was looking at the
> 	Flow NX2-GT snowboard binding
> 	Burton diode Re:Flex snowboard binding
> 	Burton genesis Re:Flex snowboard binding
> ...


Out of those 3, Diode's, for a little cheaper, a lot of free rider's and racer's use Cartels. Actually a lot of everybody uses Cartels.
Others...T-rice is now using the UNION MC's (so its gonna be a good one) and the Union Charger's are another great choice, Ride El Heffe, Rome Targa... anyting that's stiff, light and expensive  is usually what works good for freeriding


----------



## protechjump (Nov 8, 2012)

RockSteady said:


> Out of those 3, Diode's, for a little cheaper, a lot of free rider's and racer's use Cartels. Actually a lot of everybody uses Cartels.
> Others...T-rice is now using the UNION MC's (so its gonna be a good one) and the Union Charger's are another great choice, Ride El Heffe, Rome Targa... anyting that's stiff, light and expensive  is usually what works good for freeriding


I got my diodes for 300 at some random ass site called jiffybutler.com. Just a helpful little tip. The cartels are great, but I don't personally like them because EVERYBODY has them. They're the average Burton binding. Maybe a little above average.


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

protechjump said:


> I got my diodes for 300 at some random ass site called jiffybutler.com. Just a helpful little tip. The cartels are great, but I don't personally like them because EVERYBODY has them. They're the average Burton binding. Maybe a little above average.



Well their are some sick pro's who rock Cartel's, from freestyle chargers to backcountry nutz and even 6 time x games gold medalist nate Holland.
I went to that jiffybutler site, it doesn't even work. That's a BS discount anyway


----------



## mr_____awesome (Jan 9, 2013)

does anyone like flow's?


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

mr_____awesome said:


> does anyone like flow's?


No, especially not for freeriding


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

mr_____awesome said:


> Im a freerider and looking to get different bindings. I was looking at the
> 	Flow NX2-GT snowboard binding
> 	Burton diode Re:Flex snowboard binding
> 	Burton genesis Re:Flex snowboard binding
> ...


I have diodes and if you want a really light, stiff binding, they are exactly that. But you have to really want a stiff binding.


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

lamps said:


> i have diodes and if you want a really light, stiff binding, they are exactly that. But you have to really want a stiff binding.


good advice


----------



## Sal78sierra (Feb 6, 2013)

The diodes are amazing. Very light, responsive and comfortable. The only drawback is the carbon higbacks tend to crack midway down the highback. I've had 3 pairs of diodes and each of them have the same crack. Burton is quick to mail replacements but this can be annoying if you don't keep a spair around.


----------



## mr_____awesome (Jan 9, 2013)

Sal78sierra said:


> The diodes are amazing. Very light, responsive and comfortable. The only drawback is the carbon higbacks tend to crack midway down the highback. I've had 3 pairs of diodes and each of them have the same crack. Burton is quick to mail replacements but this can be annoying if you don't keep a spair around.


That sounds prety bad.... I dont have enough money to buy a spare set. Do you think that they still worth buying?


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Lamps said:


> I have diodes and if you want a really light, stiff binding, they are exactly that. But you have to really want a stiff binding.


Diodes are a VERY stiff binding. You really have to be charging to put them to good use. 

I have a set of Burton Prophecy, Malavita restricted (with the winged high backs) and a set of Cartels.

I ride the Malavita's the most. Actually I put them on almost any board that I ride. They have just the right amount of flex, and I like the wings when things get deeper/steeper.

The Genesis is taking over this year for the Prophecy, It is still a pretty stiff binding, but very comfortable and a lot more forgiving than the Diode.

If you haven't ridden the Re:flex system, it is pretty great. Seems to make my boards feel a lot more alive and poppy. I will probably be on Burton binders for quite some time. They are fantastic.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I've had two pairs of stiffer bindings than the Diodes (C60s) and now I use Diodes as my main bindings. I'm primarily a freerider in powder, glades, chutes, etc. but I do spend time working on my carves, and some time in the park too.

So far I'm happy with them, haven't had a crack yet but I'm very careful to fold the highbacks down before getting on the lift.


----------



## mr_____awesome (Jan 9, 2013)

Even though that guy cracked his, i still believe that the binding is prety good.


----------



## mr_____awesome (Jan 9, 2013)

RockSteady said:


> No, especially not for freeriding


What make flows bad for freeriding?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

mr_____awesome said:


> What make flows bad for freeriding?


Nothing. Flows are different. People don't like Flows for the same reason that people don't like Burton, or Microsoft, or IBM. Because it shows how core you are.

There's been any number of discussions about Flows vs traditional on this forum. The most anyone's ever come up with that's even remotely verifiable is that Flows may be slightly less responsive if you're pushing it hard.

I have some specific complaints about Flows: they're terrible to get into in or out of in deep powder, and they're difficult to get into or out of on a relatively steep slope. On the other hand, they're a lot easier to get into standing up and you can with practice get into them without even stopping. Also they're WAY more comfortable over the course of a day.

For the record, I've owned several sets of Flows, Burton Missions, and a couple of sets of Rome Targas. For cruising the groomers on Seymour I _always_ use the Flows. If I end up back on Baker with Wrath and NW I'll be using the Targas.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

U need to have bindings that are dialed with your board and your boots for flex, etc. altho imo I think bindings are the least important factor of the three parts of the equation tho. I think Cartels are some of best bindings for the price.


----------



## mr_____awesome (Jan 9, 2013)

rambob said:


> U need to have bindings that are dialed with your board and your boots for flex, etc. altho imo I think bindings are the least important factor of the three parts of the equation tho. I think Cartels are some of best bindings for the price.


Someone please correct me if im wrong ... but i read somewhere that a bad board with good bindings/boots is better then good board with bad bindings/boots


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

mr_____awesome said:


> Someone please correct me if im wrong ... but i read somewhere that a bad board with good bindings/boots is better then good board with bad bindings/boots


Boots are key, the rest is up to you...


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

mr_____awesome said:


> Someone please correct me if im wrong ... but i read somewhere that a bad board with good bindings/boots is better then good board with bad bindings/boots


The most important hardware are your boots. IMO, the board is the second most important followed by your binding. This is not to suggest bindings are unimportant but the other hardware is more important.

Second, your bindings must be matched up to your board and your boot. For example, if your bindings are to soft for your board; you will have difficulty flexing your board. If your bindings are to big for your boots, you will lose responsiveness. ...

What's not important; the attitude that you can do anything because your friends make it look so easy. Believe me, I've seen a couple of friend go on trails above their skill level against my recommendation. They ended the day with more than a bruised ego.

Hope this helps - Nito


----------



## mr_____awesome (Jan 9, 2013)

thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## mr_____awesome (Jan 9, 2013)

well i think im going to get the 2014 Flow NX2 RS


----------



## mr_____awesome (Jan 9, 2013)

Just ordered some 2014 NX2 RS to go on my 2014 Venture Odin :yahoo: #Stoked #broke


----------



## alcko (Jan 31, 2013)

mr_____awesome said:


> Just ordered some 2014 NX2 RS to go on my 2014 Venture Odin :yahoo: #Stoked #broke



How are you liking the RS?


----------

